

Research finds "runner's high" is real - kradic
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/27/health/nutrition/27best.html?ex=1364270400&en=e12b356068fe4baa&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
emmett
New anti-running legislation introduced in Congress to stop baneful influence
on our children.

Running causes horrible leg and knee problems, and people die every single
year from overdosing and running to exhaustion! Running is a gateway sport
into the even more dangerous sports including soccer and mountain climbing.

------
dcurtis
I remember reading a similar article about the release of endorphins after
physically stressful events back in 2005, but after looking for an hour, I
can't find the link.

I was under the impression that this was pretty much accepted and understood.

It was an interesting read, nonetheless.

